# Windowmanager, der 218ste

## _hephaistos_

mod edit: Aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=283623 abgespalten. --Earthwings

do bitte:

http://www.s-lv.org/private/screen_20050122_menu.png

gibts unter fluxbox leicht keine mehrstufigen menüs?

ciao

----------

## der_maddin

Die gibt es schon, jedoch brauch ich die nicht.

Hab ja die paar Icons, die alles starten, was ich brauch ;]

( Ausserdem war es link, ausgerechnet das Menuitem zu öffnen, welches 

die wenigsten Einträge hat, nimm mal "Settings" ;)

----------

## Pegasus87

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Warum muss man KDE deinstallieren, wenn man für sich in Anspruch nehmen möchte ein fortgeschrittener Benutzer zu sein? 
> 
> <ironie>
> 
> jo, weil alles andere doch viel COOLER ist! und man nutzt ja linux nur, damit man cool ist ->> und nicht etwa um produktiv damit zu arbeiten!
> ...

 

Jo, das finde ich auch. Es reizt mich zwar, auch mal einen anderen Desktop auszuprobieren und ein wenig damit rumzuspielen und zu konfigurieren, aber KDE is einfach komfortabel.

Klar ein wenig langsamer ist es schon, aber das nehme ich in kauf.

Und wenn einer sagt, dass ein WindowMaker produktiver sei, dann frag ich mich, wo die Produktivität liegt, wenn man erstmal alles über Config-Files einrichten muss und tausend kleine Programme braucht, um z.B. Icons auf dem Desktop darzustellen (mal bezogen auf Fluxbox) ???

Daher meine ich: KDE is in Ordnung, gerade für Anfänger und alles Andere  ist für Leute, die gerne Basteln und immer die schnellsten sein wollen auch ok.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *der_maddin wrote:*   

> Die gibt es schon, jedoch brauch ich die nicht.
> 
> Hab ja die paar Icons, die alles starten, was ich brauch ;]
> 
> 

 

icons unter fluxbox? Ich hab fluxbox weil es keine icons gibt. Ich benutze die Menüs so gut wie nie, ich hab für die meist genutzte Programme keybinds konfiguriert, ein Strg+F1 öffnet mir eine shell, str+shift+o mein opera , strg+shift+x mein xmms, strg+shift+d mountiere ich meine widnows d partition, usw. Und die Programme öffnen sich schon automatisch in den richtigen workspace, einfach fantastisch und schnell und muss keine einziges Mal auf die Maus zugreifen. Die Arbeit ist daduch efektiver, schneller und benutze die Mouse nur wenn ich mein opera benutze oder ein KDE Programm, am sonten kann man alles mit der Tastatur machen. Deshalb braucht man keine menüs

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> um z.B. Icons auf dem Desktop darzustellen
> 
> 

 

und wozu braucht man Icons wenn man mit einen Hotkey der Tastatur die Programme öffnen kann?   :Rolling Eyes:  Fluxbox zu nehmen und ein icons Programm für fluxbox zu benutzen ist wie ein Auto kaufen und es ständig schieben.

----------

## Earthwings

Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=283739

----------

